# Solved: Avast scan resuts vs Kaspersky scan results



## wa4zwc (Oct 29, 2007)

I have Avast version 4.7 Home Edition Free installed on my computer.

When I ran a scan today with Avast, it detected a virus and I deleted it. I then ran another scan and there were no viruses reported.

Then I went to Kaspersky's online virus scanner and ran it and it detected 2 viruses on my computer, but of course the only way to get rid of the one's detected is to purchase Kaspersky Anti Virus.

Questions are.
1. How did the virus that Avast detected get on the computer in the first place? I have the on access protection control running with all of the modules activated with the exception of Outlook (I do not have Outlook on my computer).

2. Why is Kaspersky detecting 2 viruses on my computer at the present time and Avast detects none? 

Do I need to ditch Avast Free and pay for Kaspersky as a better Virus protector.

Thanks for any ideas and suggestions,

Jerry


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

First, if you ran Avast and it found a virus, it means that your "always on" protection is not active. If it were, the virus would/should have been detected when it first arrived.

As for one AV finding a virus and another not, it depends on what was found. If it is a "current" virus, then it could be a case of defintions not being updated yet. It could be that the finds are false positives. 

What were the names of the 2 that Kaspersky found?

And, if these are all real viruses, I would suggest a lot more investigation into your running environment. If it has been "locked up" correctly, viruses should not be found as a result of running a scan, unless it is a really new one and the definitions have just been updated to detect it.


----------



## wa4zwc (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the reply WhitPhil.

My Avast definitions are up to date and the "always on protection" is on as far as I know. The Avast Icon in the tray spins periodically (maybe every 5 seconds). When I put my curser over the Avast Icon it says "On-Access Scanner. 7 providers. 6 running (The outlook one is not running as I do not have outlook). Am i not doing something right in this arena? Is there some way to turn on the "always on protection" that I am not aware of it that has nothing to do with On-Access scanner?

When I right click on the Avast Icon there is an option to "start Avast antivirus" Is that supposed to be started all of the time. I have just been clicking on that to do the scans.


Kaspersky did not Identify the 2 viruses, It just stated that there were 2 viruses detected and to clean them from my computer, I would have to purchase the program.


Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

OK, so it would appear that the always on, is actually active.

I was questioning it, since you said you "ran" a scan and found a virus.

Anytime this occurs, you should be noting the virus name and doing some research to determine exactly what damage it could have caused.

As for the ones the Kaspersky is silent about, run one the of the other online scanners here and see if they detect anything.


----------



## wa4zwc (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the advice WhitPhil

I went to the list of online scanners and I ran Nod32 ESET Online Scanner and it did not detect any viruses. I tried to run Panda online scanner, but Avast alerted me that it was a virus. I figured that was probably not the case, but I did not run Panda because of that.

So, I assume then that the scan that was performed by Kaspersky was showing false positives.

I am still concerned though how the virus that Avast detected in my scan was not detected by the always on scanner. Perhaps it was a one in a million case that just happened. Hopefully so!

Thanks again for your help!

Jerry


----------

